# Raspberry - Codesys - ModBus RTU



## uzi10 (2 November 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe schon einige Steuerungen auf einer WAGO 750 programmiert und will jetzt eine Haussteuerung über eine Raspberry PI SPS realisiern(ich habs zumindest versprochen)! Komme eigentlich von der KNX Seite und hatte mit SPS lange nichts am Hut! Aber für KNX ist es durch die Konnektivität mit den Modulen eine Sinnvolle Ergänzung!
Ich habe als Hardware eine PIXTEND ARTC Platine mit einen Raspberry PI 2!
Programmiert wird dieses in CODESYS 3.5, was für mich eine arge Herrausforderung ist, da hier kein Stein gleich geblieben ist!

Hier zum eig Problem:
Ich möchte über die eingebaute RS485 Schnittstelle über ModBus RTU ein Wohnraum-Lüftungsgerät der Type Systemair VR 400 DCV/DE, auslesen und steuern bzw parametrieren!
Das 2. Slavegerät wird ein Thermokon Raumthermostat WRF06 LCD! Dieses Soll die Ist und Sollwertverstellung für eine Infrarotheizung steuern! Hierzu müsste man die Werte auslesen! Auch die Lüftungsstufen der Wohnraumlüftung sollen damit gesteuert werden(mit den Tasten)!

Die Schnittstelle habe ich in der Codesys.cfg bekannt gemacht!

sudo nano /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg
die Config-Datei öffnen und dann folgendes ganz am Ende der Datei anfügen:

Code: [Auswählen]
[SysCom]
Linux.Devicefile=/dev/ttyAMA
portnum := COM.SysCom.SYS_COMPORT1

hoffe das passt so!

Nur weiss ich im Codesys nicht weiter!
Ich kann Master und Slave Geräte erstellen! Keine Ahnung was das richtige ist!
Und wie lese ich und schreibe ich? gibt es da keine fertige FB? Wie die KNX Blöcke bei WAGO?
Oder muss ich da alles selber programmieren?

Wäre nett von euch, wenn mir wer einen Grundstock programmieren könnte, damit ich weiss wie ich vorgehe! Ich finde das in keinen Forum, Handbuch oder sonst wo im Internet und ich steh total an!
Wäre schade, wenn ich den Kunden enttäuschen müsste!
Bitte um Hilfe!

MFG Andi


----------



## Caroli (5 November 2015)

Gib in der Suchfunktion CoDeSys V3 Modbus RTU ein, dann findest Du den Beitrag mit der Lösung.


----------



## HausSPSler (7 November 2015)

Hallo Andi,
ich hatte dir hier ja schon geschrieben wie du es angehen solltest.
Im Gerätebaum die Slaves einhängen und dann die Kanäle definiere/konfigurieren.
Wird sicher ne üble "Ich suche im Handbuch" Aktion  geben.... ;-)
http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4931

Grüße


----------

